# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Carlos K. Wesley, M.D. (NYC)-Female's Early Hairline (1527 FU)

## Billena

This 37-year-old female wanted to fill in her receding hairline and slightly advance her hairline.  Early hair growth from a 1527-graft follicular unit transplantation (FUT) session with Dr. Carlos K. Wesley (NYC) can be seen even at 4.5 months.  The graft breakdown is also included below.

The early growth seen by many of the patients in our practice may stem from the use of platelet-rich plasma (PRP) and ACell Matristem as a graft holding solution.  Full growth is typically appreciated about one year post transplantation.

----------

